# My pup always takes his food out of the bowl...



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

My dog has a habit of taking his raw food out of his bowl and eating it on the grass. He will not eat his food in the bowl. It almost seems as if he is resource guarding and doesn't want to risk losing his meat. Is there anything I can do about this? Btw, feeding inside is definitely out of the question as I do not want to risk germs and bacteria inside the house with my little daughter.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Do you have more than one dog? If not and he's not being food aggressive with you, this is just normal eating behavior for some dogs. I feed in the house and a couple of my dogs will grab their food and eat it elsewhere. I suspect they just want some privacy while eating and have a preferred place to eat and that's not where their food dish is. If you choose to feed in the house and don't wan the mess, you could always feed him in his crate.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

It's probably just easier for him to manage the food outside of the bowl. I used to give Risa her dinner in a bowl and she ALWAYS took it out to eat. It's easier for her to prop it up against the corner of her kennel or position it otherwise to facilitate eating. It doesn't sound like resource-guarding to me (based on your description of the behavior). If you really want him to keep his food in his dish, whenever he takes it out, put it back in the dish. Eventually, he'll realize that he can eat his food if it stays in the bowl but not if he takes it out.

(Of course, if you've ever noticed any behaviors that would lead you to believe he might guard his food from you, you may not wish to place his food back in the bowl. Use your best judgement.







)


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

My dog also takes his food out of the bowl, so he can manipulate it correctly with mouth, paws, etc. I expect this. I feed him outdoors. Natural food, natural setting.


----------



## cyndie (Jan 6, 2009)

Max also takes his food out of his bowl when he's the only dog. Walks around chewing and then gets more. However, when another dog is around he's more likely to stay close to his bowl.


----------



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

I need to clarify one thing. The problem that I have with it is that he pees and poops in the general area of where he eats. I am overly cautious about his cleanliness, to the point that I basically follow him around with a pooper scooper and clean it up before it can hit the grass!! With that said, I am sure there is always a tiny bit of poop residue left on the grass and this is what I am afraid of.


----------



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfMy dog also takes his food out of the bowl, so he can manipulate it correctly with mouth, paws, etc. I expect this. I feed him outdoors. Natural food, natural setting.


I really think this is the case with Kobe. He's always laying down and holding his food with his paws while eating it. I just wish he would eat it on the cement patio!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Maximus_NSXI need to clarify one thing. With that said, I am sure there is always a tiny bit of poop residue left on the grass and this is what I am afraid of.


So? Maybe you haven't noticed but your dog licks his butt too.


----------



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

He's had a bout with coccidia and is under meds currently. I would hate to have the coccidia come back by eating his own poop.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

My dogs wont eat out of bowls either, they seem to like their food spread out, but like you I still want something under their food. 

I found a cookie sheet to work great for us. In the beginning if they tried to take it off I would say keep it on the tray and put the food back on. They learned very quickly what I wanted of them.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Look, you said you clean up after your dog almost before it hits the ground and that's great, but you can't prevent all exposure to it as he does lick his butt. If this is a huge issue for you, how about putting a crate or an x-pen out in the yard and feed him in there? That way he's not eating in any sort of a potty area.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Another thing I do is feed on the cookie sheet on a vinyl tablecloth. If you don't think the cookie sheet would work, I bet just the vinyl cloth would. And the vinyl makes it real easy to wipe off and you don't have to worry about meat juices soaking though or whatever might be on your grass coming through.


----------



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

The pen idea does seem like a great idea. I may try this. Thanks.


----------



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: natalie559Another thing I do is feed on the cookie sheet on a vinyl tablecloth. If you don't think the cookie sheet would work, I bet just the vinyl cloth would. And the vinyl makes it real easy to wipe off and you don't have to worry about meat juices soaking though or whatever might be on your grass coming through.


That's another good idea. I suppose I could try putting down some sort of large table cloth on the grass.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Maximus_NSXMy dog has a habit of taking his raw food out of his bowl and eating it on the grass. He will not eat his food in the bowl.


Teach him to eat his food from his bowl.



> Quote:It almost seems as if he is resource guarding and doesn't want to risk losing his meat.


Have you ever tried to reach down towards his bowl while he is eating? Has he ever growled or shown teeth?



> Quote:Btw, feeding inside is definitely out of the question as I do not want to risk germs and bacteria inside the house with my little daughter.


Hate to break this to you but dogs = germs. I would be more concerned about him bringing stuff in on his feet - like any little bit of his poop you missed picking up or bird poop or rabbit poop or mouse poop than about the possibilities of problems from the raw meat.









When I was going through chemotherapy for my cancer my husband took over the job of feeding the dogs. We thought it would be best to limit my exposure to the potential bacteria.

But even when my blood counts were seriously low and I was getting shots to help boost them I NEVER stopped kissing my dogs on the nose and mouth (yeah, I know - gross but I just can't help myself) or snuggling with them or petting them ... even right after they ate.


----------



## foader (Dec 19, 2008)

Mine doesn't have any problems with leaving his food in his bowl, but he doesn't seem to like keeping his water in the bowl. He'll dump his water dish in one of his favorite sleeping spots and take a nap. Or if he's left alone he'll dump the water and turn the kitchen into his own private slip and slide.


----------

